# Refurbished Gaggia Classic



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi there,

New to all of this and looking potentially at a refurbished Gaggia Classic.

Anybody any experience with refurbished Gaggia Classics? Anything to look out for? I believe rust was an issue... I this still the case?

Thanks

Gaz


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I know someone who might have one for sale for around £120. I actually bought it from him via eBay then it went missing in the post but then turned up. I've used it for about 5 days and serviced it before sending it back to him so I know it's basically 100%. Let me know and I'll get in touch with him to see if he's still got it.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Ahhh right... Would definitely be interested in a convrsation about it 

Seen your setup and noticed about the issue you had lol


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry, I just emailed him and he said he's already sold it. He only got £85 for it so you could have had yourself a right bargain there.

Why not just have a scout around eBay and post anything you think looks good on here and we'll have a look over it for you.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Yes, always a bargain to be had. I got mine for £53, new pump fitted too. Had teething trouble as the water line from the pump to the boiler wasn't refitted properly and decided to leak but fixed that and it's firing on 4.

When getting a unit from eBay i'd factor in about £20 for boiler seal, group head seal and descaler just for peace of mind. If you are competent with fitting these items you'll get to know the innards of your machine too!


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

yeah... definitely trying to find a bargain but no luck as of yet :-( eBay isn't to be it's usual helpful self! lol


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Is it specifically a Classic you're after as I have my old Gaggia redundant to my needs. Replaced by my Classic. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Ideally I'd go with a Classic as I want to start as means to go forward. If you know what I mean as that sentence sounds fragmented! lol

Thanks


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Classic will be perfect as an entry to espresso, perfect foundation , tasty tasty coffee can be made for sure.. BUT get saving for a better machine now because you get upgrade-itis (and believe me you will) you will be glad you prep'd for it , he he : )


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Gary. Would it be worth buying new as they are under £200 on Amazon at the moment for the 2 year warranty and Amazon returns? Or is it best to go with a refurb as I've heard about the newest ones having a smaller solenoid that causes problems and also the filter is pants due to the perfect crema plastic plug thing and having to replace it anyway?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

im not the best person to ask about the Gaggia warranty, had a bad experience which ultimately ended up dragging on for a month with end result getting a refund and upgrading.

Under 200 quid is a bargain really,especially for the possible results. If you drink milk-based coffee drinks then you will end up upgrading the steam-wand pretty quickly.

Ditch the perfect crema device and get a normal basket


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Go for the new, grab a new standard basket and away you go.

Saves bothering with refurb/second-hand at that price


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Go for the new, grab a new standard basket and away you go.
> 
> Saves bothering with refurb/second-hand at that price


I concur. Even though I've had no trouble with mine getting it 2nd hand. For that little difference in price I'd go for the peace of mind knowing that you're getting a brand shiny new one


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Kinda what I'm thinking now... Thanks for your advice... Just need to weigh up the potential issues with the solenoids. I.E. price to replace and is it easy to do! lol


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

The solenoids are very easy to replace, but expensive at £44. should outlast the machine though. the small ones, if in hard water, will block very quickly and they also have the fault issue too. good luck

mark


----------



## espresso_a_day (Aug 18, 2010)

I own a 2010 Gaggia Classic. I assume if the stolenoid were blocked, I'd notice fairly quickly (no wooosh?). But is there a separate "fault issue" (gaggiamanualservice's post to me sounds like there is) -- what is it and how would I notice?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the other issue is a leaking/tripping issue. the way they are made is different to the older-larger ones. if you remove the coil (black box) you will see the the brass and chrome section are "crimped" on a lot of these the pressure causes it to split causing the coil to go faulty and fail, or start to trip the electics. i have a thread in the wiki section on here talking you through the solenoid issue

mark


----------

